# Spawning Conditions For Rbp?



## canadianforever

i have 4 rbp about 6" in length looking to see if there is anything i can do to get them to spawn they are in a 65 gal tank (still waiting on the 90 from my friend) so just tell the stories of what has worked for you thanks


----------



## BRUNER247

Having a male and female, fish old enough,fish comfortable in their tank and lots of waterchanges.


----------



## canadianforever

is 11 months old enough? and is there a temp that is reccomended? water change with cold water?


----------



## Vince302

Never worked for me but here is what worked for my friend :

90-110 gallon tank can't remember exactly , 6 adult.

what he do : nothing !

he is actually super lazy, no test kit ever, 1 wc per 2 week but no specific routine , can go 1 month between lol

they spawm like crazy for the last 2-3 years, almost every wc !


----------



## BRUNER247

11 months is old enough but most will take longer. I cold water change


----------



## canadianforever

so how oftin do a cold water change?


----------



## Canso

Start with the dry season, stop feeding, no water changes and crank up the heat (84deg.) for a month.
Then start weekly water changes with cooler water and feed lots with variety.
If that doesn't work they are not ready.


----------



## Sammy Sneed

I had my Red Bellies spawn a week ago. Totally unintentional. Temp was high - 84F. Really hot in town for few weeks. Besides that I had been using only R.O. water for the whole life of the fish (about 16months). CO2 had a misshap and loaded up the water, PH went from 7.2 to 6.6. Week later Plants werent doing so well so mixed 2g tap and 2g RO for that water change. The next day I noticed damage on one fishes side. Got worried and was looking around the tank and found another circling a batch of eggs. Spawned the next few nights in evening, just before the lights went out. Of course I got called to work but have the wife taking pics and checking water for me. They started swimming around the tank today. Been feeding the frozen cubes of brine shimp.

Looking forward to seeing how this turns out. I have had red bellies before, but never had this happen. I have 4 aquariums now. I guess if they survive the Plecos and their parents I will have to get aquarium #5. lol. Gawd it never ends...

3 Red Bellies 
120G Tank


----------



## Demon Darko

Agree with Sammy. Temp and oh seem to be the major contributing factors, other than sex of course, which is always important.


----------



## X-UFO

Quote "Agree with Sammy. Temp and oh seem to be the major contributing factors, other than sex of course, which is always important. "
So it is important to have sex with my wife in front of the tank to show the fish how its done? Makes perfect sense. lol


----------



## Fisch

X-UFO said:


> Quote "Agree with Sammy. Temp and oh seem to be the major contributing factors, other than sex of course, which is always important. "
> So it is important to have sex with my wife in front of the tank to show the fish how its done? Makes perfect sense. lol


obviously... YES

but never look them in the eyes... because you dont want to make them discouraged... just kinda head nod to them so they know you are not being over agressive but just showing them the ropes


----------

